# Whatcha hearin?



## rightnow (Jun 12, 2010)

What's everyone hearing as far as gobbling activity. Birds in the areas I hunt seem to be in a lull. Pretty quiet right now.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah I will agree if we find one and get close we get some action but not much happening on thier own.We are on public mid state.


----------



## slwayne (Aug 27, 2009)

I hunted SEMI public land from 6:00 am to 4:00 pm Monday and never heard a gobble. Must have put 8 miles on my boots and zippo, nada, nothing. Must have been karma (the good kind) since it turned out I didn't have my license with me. Had left it on the nightstand doh!

Will be back at it this weekend.


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I started scouting some of my regular areas again this past Sunday since my wife bought a late season tag. I heard gobblers in two different spots I checked. Unfortunately we can't hunt for another week but at least I know they are still there for now.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

It's getting where sleeping in and getting out about 10 is a plan. Henned up first thing, hens leave, join back up late afternoon, early evening.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I haven't heard a gobble since last Saturday morning. Seeing lots of lone hens through out the day but the Toms are not to be seen? Hitting my best spot tomorrow and hoping for the best.


----------



## UncleNorby (Mar 11, 2013)

No gobbles this AM. Had 3 hens walk by at 7AM.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

zero


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Had 5 come in yesterday....coming in I mean. One Tom with a jake and hens. He would gobble every once in a while. Took them 3 hours to cover the fields slowly feeding towards me. They got to about 70 yds and two geese flew down, landed and started honking and walking towards the turkeys. Those two geese punked out those turkeys and they turned tail and walked back to the south fields....I was so close!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Had two different toms gobble a few times on the roost. Then they both flew down, along with 4 hens, and walked away. The group hung out on the opposite side of the field until 11am. Never saw another bird. Heard the two toms gobble just a few times throughout the morning.

We walked past those turkeys at less than 20 yards on the way to the popup. How long of a memory do they have? Do you think there was any chance of calling the toms back later in the morning after they watched us walk in? Or were we dead from the get-go?

Beautiful day though!


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

3 days for turkey is what I have read and heard.
Goldfish.....11 seconds
"Oh look! A treasure chest and deepsea diver"


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

Consistent gobbling this morn Ohio/ Michigan border.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

LabtechLewis said:


> Had two different toms gobble a few times on the roost. Then they both flew down, along with 4 hens, and walked away. The group hung out on the opposite side of the field until 11am. Never saw another bird. Heard the two toms gobble just a few times throughout the morning.
> 
> We walked past those turkeys at less than 20 yards on the way to the popup. How long of a memory do they have? Do you think there was any chance of calling the toms back later in the morning after they watched us walk in? Or were we dead from the get-go?
> 
> Beautiful day though!


My experience is if they know you set up under em, they fly down the opposite direction. I have walked under them before and set up just over a ridge past them and had them come my way before though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Gobbing like mad past few days. Looks like the majority of hens are starting to sit. 

Still a tough hunt first light, but any gobblers fired up late morning and on will come in hot. May not gobble a lot, but they'll be on a string.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Wallywarrior said:


> My experience is if they know you set up under em, they fly down the opposite direction. I have walked under them before and set up just over a ridge past them and had them come my way before though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Makes sense. Thanks for the reply. These birds are tough to predict, aren't they?


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

All henned up in the thumb. I could see toms but they would not come to my calls. Found out why....
I had a hen fly into a field at 8:00 am and trot 200 yards to the toms. She then probably crouched down in an "inviting" way. 
Why would a tom walk to a hen call when there are hens throwing themselves at their feet? 
Saw more hens this weekend than I have in the last 20 years. 
Did manage to cluck and purr a hen in, she had a tom in tow. The first time turkey hunting friend I had in my blind got him.
20 pounds, 1" spurs, 10" beard.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

today I finally heard some turkey speak. but I am at a big flat at the top of a hill, I would have them come closer and closer, until it was gun up and red dot on. then nothing 3 times 7, 9;15 and 11;15. They would get right below this plateau and hang up. I went to investigate, and there is a creek about 20 ft. across all around this hilltop area, and they would not came across it


----------



## BVG (Nov 18, 2004)

Martian said:


> today I finally heard some turkey speak. but I am at a big flat at the top of a hill, I would have them come closer and closer, until it was gun up and red dot on. then nothing 3 times 7, 9;15 and 11;15. They would get right below this plateau and hang up. I went to investigate, and there is a creek about 20 ft. across all around this hilltop area, and they would not came across it


Go set up on the creek!


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

today I finally heard some turkey speak. but I am at a big flat at the top of a hill, I would have them come closer and closer, until it was gun up and red dot on. then nothing 3 times 7, 9;15 and 11;15. They would get right below this plateau and hang up. I went to investigate, and there is a creek about 20 ft. across all around this hilltop area, and they would not came across it


BVG said:


> Go set up on the creek!


you know what , I did and later, while moving around a jake busted me. That night, My buddy ( who's house I was hunting on) called me. to tell me his wife said," Look at that" and they had a huge tom in their front yard, strutting, who was working his way up to me. I had just left to go hunt the creek. what a lucky dog


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

My season has been over, but I'm not even seeing any birds around . Maybe a hen here or there but zero toms.


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hearing no gobbles.last weds nite had 7 different hens come by with no toms trailing.one of the hens was a bearded smokey grey.she has about a 7 or 8 inch black beard.then sat. Night i saw 7 hens again and no gobbleing or toms trailing.ive got pics of smokey grey bearded hen . kg jugit


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

7 am I was just out scouting around because I was bored. A tom and two jakes were out in a field. I had my windows up and was watching him through my binos. Kept seeing his head moving like he was gobbling so I rolled my windows down and he was gobbling 3-5 times a minute. He was fired up!


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Thanks for the encouragement, i have seen a couple toms around, but haven't heard a single gobble. I am hunting a totally new area to me, and there seems to be plenty of birds, just going to have to find one that's excited. I am going to try midday today I think.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

we were out by our fire late last night, tree frogs everywhere,Then, I swore I could hear a hen from the roost. I ignored it but would hear it now and then, then my wife said do you hear that? I said what, and she aid those hen turkeys. Got up at 4 a;m today and was going to go but backed out Am I glad the wind is ferocious


----------



## skinl19 (Feb 15, 2012)

Out scouting this morning for my wife's tag and found a tom in a known roosting spot on state land. I heard it once before I saw it just before 6:00. It sounded off periodically before finally flying down at 7:30. I would guess that he wasn't motivated to fly off sooner, I didn't hear anything worth flying to. This one looked like a jake with a 3-4" beard, not the one I had been watching all spring with the 10-11" beard.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

The turks were very vocal in the area of an Ottawa County Public land tract that I hunted yesterday morning. I managed to fill my tag on a 2-3 y/o bird with 1" spurs & a 10+" beard. Story & crappy flip-phone pics later......


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Best of luck to all who can get out today, the last day.....  get 'em!


----------

